# Sketches for a String Quartet



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are some sketches for a string quartet I "finished" today.

The intro is vaguely connected to the first sketch, as I wanted a calm beginning that would transition into a more aggressive section. The Sketch 1 has its theme, first played by both cello and first violin, then only by the cello in pizzicato. The first violin's voice is then imitated by the the second violin and viola, though it's somewhat based on the theme itself.

After the first sketch there's a pizzicato section which I am not really sure what to make of. It sounds quirky, but in a somewhat banal way. It reminds those silly unfunny moments in those early Saturday comedies. My point was to create a more consonant section after the 'messy' first sketch that would transition back into the theme. Which what happens from 02:53 minute. I tried to add a jewish flavour to it, not sure what actually came out, since it goes on without much development and ends in a very Shotakovich like sound.

I am fully aware that they messy and sound unfinished. I post them to first see if people actually find some of them enjoyable or valuable, which would let me understand if I should refine these sketches. 
Second, I would really like to know if it's even playable, because I have a hunch that some of it is impossible.
Some suggestions to what I should change/add/delete would be great. Since I am planning on improving my knowledge of theory this summer.

It was all written by ear. I tried to transcribe what I played on my guitar into notes. I do not have much theoretical knowledge, I know scales and can figure out what notes might make certain chords, but I have no idea of counterpoint or harmony, which is probably evident in this music.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mrbatata%2Fsketches


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

You've got some nice themes going there--minimalist without being stark and close enough to tonal to be listenable. If you are looking for help in theory or counterpoint, check out Harmony by Walter Piston (I used the third edition when I was in college) and Counterpoint by Kent Keenan. I myself am working on a quartet for strings and horn with the French horn replacing the viola, and I had to brush up on sonata form, minuet and trio (or alternatively scherzo) and sonata rondo form. If you Google those terms, you will find some very good descriptions which you can print out and use to guide yourself. You seem to have a good instinct for counterpoint; keep using it, as it will add interest to your quartet.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you! 
I have got Kotska's Total Harmony, but I only got around to the mere basics (mainly scales and intervals). I am planning on finally committing myself to study further this summer. Appreciate the advise on forms and will definitely be interested in hearing your quartet, the addition of the horn instead of the viola sounds interesting. To be honest writing something for the viola was the hardest part for me. It's an instrument which I just do not understand.


----------

